# Ebikes in mud and water.



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

I understand mud and water should be kept to a minimum but sometimes you don't have a choice. I have been threw water and mud with my BBSHD bike that I built and not had much issue. Yesterday while on my Atom Lynx X 6 I went threw some mud and got quite a bit behind the both sides of the motor covers causing hangups and grinding. Removing them requires crank removal. I personally feel this purpose built ebike has a poor design in that aspect.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

That's some ****. Glad I went Shimano STEPS, trusting Shimano engineers to have a better idea of what demands/challenges mtbs face.

On other emtb forums, a lot of UK guys are going through Brose motors on their Levos at an alarming rate. That said, they do shamelessly report derestricting them, but don't believe that to be reason for the fault.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I have had my Levo is water over the BB 4 or 5 times in the last few days without issue


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

Got a Trek Powerfly 7fs, been riding in snow, melted water,slush, all winter, oil the chain it's been rock solid, though my butt and back is usually streaked with mud, Really any MTB, should not matter if it screams through a puddle, IMOP.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

Since there was a design flaw I will be sealing it up good myself when I put it back together.


----------

